# Obsessed?



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dixie is utterly and completely OBSESSED with balls. If there's a ball involved she will NOT focus on anything else. She will listen to my come signal and respond accordingly, but my goodness! She will ignore everything, including treats, for a ball xD. 

Is your dog ball obsessed? If not, is there anything/anyone else your dog is obsessed with?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla LOVES balls. We rarely give her tennis balls because she scalps them. She has 3 of the Chuck It rubber balls and they have been a God send. She can keep a ball in her mouth and squeeze and squeeze it repetitiously. She likes you to throw it, but then she has to give it to you. She is nuts for balls.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dixie here, please! Tell us more about Chuck Its!!!:--crazy:


Lol, I had to stop the tennis balls to because she crushes them.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Chuck it balls last forever, retain their bounce, and very tough to destroy. They don't wear down the teeth either like the tennis balls.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmmm...I do believe a trip to PetSmart is in order!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank is obsessed with balls, particularly the orange/blue Chuck-it balls. We only allow balls outdoors and keep them on the planter bench. When he goes out he heads right to that area and stares at the balls. He has learned to load the Chuck-it launcher and can carry both in his mouth. He'll find us where ever we are on the property and drop the launcher/ball at our feet. He'd play all day. 

Those Chuck-it balls really last, Hank is almost 4 y.o. and just this week one of the original balls went to "ball heaven". We have several launcher/ball sets we rotate through. Be sure to get the rubber balls, (Chuck-it does make the fuzzy tennis-ball type balls). They also float, important if you have a pool, pond etc. The whistle ball is fun (but doesn't float), there's a glow-in-the-dark ball as well which is fun at night.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige is obessed with bumpers. He would walk around with one in his mouth 24/7 if I let him.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Abby is obsessed with Frisbees. We go outside and I have to toss it a couple times on my way to the barn to feed the horses and on the way back twice a day. DH smokes outside and tosses the frisbee when he is outside. I got a great frisbee throw! LOL! If we are in the house, she gets a tennis ball and we throw it constantly then put it up high out of her reach! She always has something in her mouth! Forget laying in the sun when she is outside, that cold wet dirty frisbee is shoved into our body until we throw it! I put her in the house when I lay out and she stands on the other side of the screen and stares and whines! Poor baby! LOL!


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

My Golden, Rowdy, isn't. My last dog was though. It got to the point where there was no point in going to the dog park anymore. All that he wanted to do was play fetch, and he completely ignored all of the other dogs.


----------

